# How do you decorate your camper?



## TykiButterfree (Jan 25, 2018)

Right now I just have a bunch of the Christmas furniture in it because I wasn't sure what to do. All of the furniture I like I just put in my camp ground. I don't even go in my camper much at all. I was wondering what some other people do to their campers. Maybe it will inspire me to actually pay off the camper loans.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 25, 2018)

My campsite is bright and normal-looking. My camper is decorated as a...statement...on certain issues lol. I use decorating as a way to say things that I can't easily put into words for various reasons, and it's quite therapeutic.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 25, 2018)

My camper is very... pretty and home-like. It's not complete yet though.

My campsite is one half "elegant" and the other half is seasonal/holiday/event themed.


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 25, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> My campsite is bright and normal-looking. My camper is decorated as a...statement...on certain issues lol. I use decorating as a way to say things that I can't easily put into words for various reasons, and it's quite therapeutic.



Can I add you I would.love to see ur statement van or can you post a pic?


----------



## Chele (Jan 26, 2018)

I normally put leftover furniture I get from crafting animals’ desired furniture to invite them to your campground. Also, I planned on displaying my spare clothes that I don’t really wear. It takes up the space, at least.
Also I agree though, I don’t even bother putting too much detail into one single camper van that barely anybody goes into.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 28, 2018)

Chele said:


> I normally put leftover furniture I get from crafting animals’ desired furniture to invite them to your campground. Also, I planned on displaying my spare clothes that I don’t really wear. It takes up the space, at least.
> Also I agree though, I don’t even bother putting too much detail into one single camper van that barely anybody goes into.



You can display clothes? That's pretty cool. Maybe I'll put some outfits in my camper on the second floor. I just thought it was strange that the outside appearance of the camper doesn't change from adding a second level to it.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 28, 2018)

I can't really seem to get my camper the way I imagine it. I think the space is too small for me (even with the extensions) and I prefer just to put all my effort into the campsite instead where there's more space


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 28, 2018)

The downstairs has kitchen/dining and living areas, the upstairs is the bedroom and bathroom. I like having a cozy home. I just wish there were more bathroom items. I've been using the shower, hand washing station and port-a-potty so I'd love a real toilet, a vanity and maybe even a tub.


----------

